# Could someone remind me how to inbed a youtube link?



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

:roll:


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Put the link code ie Y2GHTR34 inside brackets saying youtube like you would with IMG


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Normal link ....... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NYGlWjIK ... ideo_title

Take the code from the link ............. NYGlWjIKoY4

Put [ youtube ] [ /youtube ] tags around the code (without any spaces)

Ta-Daaaaa!!!!! .............






Paul


----------

